# Ancient Orange label



## Joanie (Apr 14, 2008)

My latest adventure!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 15, 2008)

I like it joan...a splash of color on the flowers might enhance it just a bit. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 15, 2008)

Waldo, I'm on a black and white kick right now. The yellow bees show up much better in person!

Wait until you see the wacky label I'm working on now!!!


----------



## corn field (Apr 15, 2008)

I like it Joan I have always been partial to the classic black and white photoes and pictures.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 15, 2008)

Joan, my label can't compare, but it is interesting that we chose the same basic theme for AOM.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess we all had the same buzzing idea.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 15, 2008)

Smokegrub, I love your hive!! Your label is wonderful!

Wade, you inspired me! I haven't looked at your label since you posted it a while back. I didn't want to look again because I didn't want to copy yours but I did want to copy the feel of it. Does that make sense? If you hadn't made yours, mine wouldn't look anything like it does. I thank you!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2008)

They all look great! Now if you guys ever get them finsihed up and a year or two on them, you will have to have a taste off!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 15, 2008)

appleman said:


> They all look great! Now if you guys ever get them finsihed up and a year or two on them, you will have to have a taste off!


*The Polish Wine Princess would like to volunteer her services as a judge should there be a taste off.*


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm seeing some really nice labels here! Well done!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2008)

Im Humbled Joan!



Mine is crystal clear and just waiting for me to bottle it!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 15, 2008)

youse guys are all so talented. I wish mine were somewhat creative. maybe you all can send me some creativity - in a bottle. what a wonderful concept. great job all and keep sharing,
thanx
rrawhide


----------

